# Balrog device and Coils



## Levinster (16/3/16)

Hi All

I recently got me a UD Balrog 7.0 Mod and tank. Its an awesome device. 

Now the problem is that VapeKing are taking too long to get coils for this unit. 

In the box i did get a Ni200 coil. Ive heard in the past that Nickle can be a danger if it burns too high. So im skeptical to use it. Id like to use Stainless steel or Titanium. 

I read a post on how to rebuild these disposable coils. Looks easy. Im going to try it and see what happens. http://vapingunderground.com/threads/ud-balrog-stock-coil-rebuild-easy.188778/

Just note that i'm new to this game and i have no clue on what temp control is and how it works. Id like to start using it as that's why i got me a mod. 

If anyone could give me a brief idea on temp control. Pros/Cons and what types of coils you are able to use. 

Thank You all


----------



## shaunnadan (16/3/16)

Hey


So install the ni coil and prime it before filling your tank.

So to use your in coil press the fire button 3 times to get to the menu, select tc mode and press fire. Then scroll to the ni200 option and press fire to select it

Set your unit of temp to F and temp to 418 F. (You can also set it to c)

In the system menu you can set the temp control sensitivity out of 20 with 1 being the most sensitive. I prefer to keep it on 10

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## shaunnadan (16/3/16)

Levinster said:


> Hi All
> 
> I recently got me a UD Balrog 7.0 Mod and tank. Its an awesome device.
> 
> ...



Temp control allows you to set a maximum temperature you want the coil to fire at and the mod will adjust the power to maintain that. Kinda like speed control where no matter how much you rev the car it will only drive to the set speed. 

The biggest pro is the dry hit cure! Since the temp increases when there is less juice in the wicks it reaches the set temp quicker and the power is lowered. So when your atty is dry it will not fire.

The next thing is the elusive formaldehyde study that at high temp dangerous chemicals are being created from the wire. Now even though this has been proven as incorrect it's still a progressive move forward. Secondly is that at 230degrees or so e liquid starts to boil.

Cons : if you like big clouds and hot builds then temp control is not for you.

You can use stainless steel, nickel and titanium (personally not recommend)

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (17/3/16)

Also looking for replacement coils. Let me know if you find any and I will do the same.

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (17/3/16)

Ni200 coils are the safest to use for a noob in terms of plug and go as they wont fire in power mode and tc mode is safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (18/3/16)

Just spoke to Carlos at VapeKing and he said they should be getting stock of the replacement coils by the end of March. Will just use my Melo2 on the mod in the interim.


----------

